# Summer fishing 2013



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm about to say that it's over and now going to be going hard for the big momma's and pappa's that are getting fat for the winter/spring.

Some pics may be from spring this year, which wasn't as good as summer ironically.

Last night at 2am (full moon WOOT WOOT) terrible quality, buddies phone was dead using my flip phone. 6 lb 2oz









4 lb 10oz 









Buddies 4 lb 9oz









Forgot my scale ~4-5 lbs









Was happy to get this pig after getting an abscessed tooth pulled. No scale again ~4.5-5+ lbs









Wish I had one other pic of a bass that was the biggest of the year. Problem is, it dug into weeds and when pulling it and the weed clump up it dove hard when I touched the weeds and broke my line. Serves me right for only using stretched 10lb spider wire.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I recon they all the 1 same fish and you had a change of t-shirt hahahahaha
just kidding, some nice catches there bud


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Good fish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice fish bud! Check out my silver salmon catch from Valdez a month ago. 6 per day and there were 4 people on my dad's boat. My fridge is full of fish!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I forgot the weight on the first one. 6 lbs 2 oz edited in.

Thanks guys, been a decent year of fishing for me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I just realized that I haven't been fishing in 13 years.
I really have to do something about that.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> I just realized that I haven't been fishing in 13 years.
> I really have to do something about that.


Wow TOS....I'd usually have a smart-aleck and sarcastic quip here, but I just....wow. Shame on you!

I'm jealous there grogan. You have some delicious meals ahead of you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the last time I went was right before my dad died. I guess it just suddenly stopped being fun. I did catch 63 fish that day, though!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I catch bass with a whacky worm. Nice bass BTW....
Can't post pics yet due to my media card reader gone to crap.


----------

